# What Transmissions fit the 2.5?



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I know an 02Q 6speed will fit along with the stock 0A4 but will a 02J or 02M bolt up?


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

I have been told that a 02m will bolt right up, you just have to grind a little bit off the transmission housing.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

That makes sense, its similar to the 02Q

I guess I am a little more interested in if the 02J will work. I am just needing a trans case for mock up and I know someone with an 02J case very cheap.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep. 02j uses the same pattern as the 02m. An 01e will also bolt up, but you have to trim a lot more off than just a 1/4" lip.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Yep. 02j uses the same pattern as the 02m. An 01e will also bolt up, but you have to trim a lot more off than just a 1/4" lip.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Awesome thanks. Ill be picking up an 02J case then.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

The transverse boxes I know of are the:

02J
02J-B
02S
0A4
02M
02Q


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*transmission fittment*

so........an 02a wont bolt to a 2.5?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

It will


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I've read somewhere on here that a VR6 trans can be adapted to fit.

Out of curiosity are they stranger than the 4-banger transmissions? I'm wanting stronger snycros and beefier gears if at all possible.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Can't speak about the strength of vr trannies vs 4-bangers but I doubt it.

The 2.5 uses a 4-cylinder bellhousing. Any 4-cylinder transverse tranny will bolt up.  You could bolt an 020 to it if you really wanted to.

VR trans use a different bellhousing. Longitudinals, however, work fine when you cut off the v6/8 bolt holes.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Can't speak about the strength of vr trannies vs 4-bangers but I doubt it.
> 
> The 2.5 uses a 4-cylinder bellhousing. Any 4-cylinder transverse tranny will bolt up. You could bolt an 020 to it if you really wanted to.
> 
> VR trans use a different bellhousing. Longitudinals, however, work fine when you cut off the v6/8 bolt holes.


DOes anybody sell upgraded syncros and/or gears?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I know APT sells everything you can get. SQS sells quite a few parts. I would be surprised if Advanced Automotion doesn't have anything, either.


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Pat! now my project can move forward!


----------

